# Tibetan White Crane, Beginner Level Staff Set



## Flying Crane (Nov 15, 2018)

This includes a bit of adjustment back-stepping because there was not enough room.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2018)

Parts of this remind me of the Xingyiquan 5 elements staff set, except the stance would be back weighted and I believe the strikes on the opposite side, But it has the same 2 handed clubbing strikes


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 16, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Parts of this remind me of the Xingyiquan 5 elements staff set, except the stance would be back weighted and I believe the strikes on the opposite side, But it has the same 2 handed clubbing strikes


What I like about his one is that it is double ended, meaning we shift and hit with both ends, but we don’t grip in the middle.  Rather, we shift the grip so we take advantage of the reach and the power of the full staff.

Everything is done with that full body rotation/connection I keep talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 40306 (Jan 24, 2019)

I plan to be also a supporting member by February


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 26, 2019)

Good techniques. 
As for the middle grip, it's surprisingly mostly an okinawan thing.  The idea is you trade distance of having to get closer for being able to hit quickly and control with all three secretions of the staff. Which is a null point if your opponent stays long group and hits you lol. So i teach and use both fighting styles for the staff.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 26, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> This includes a bit of adjustment back-stepping because there was not enough room.


That is a long staff form.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 26, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> That is a long staff form.


Ayup.  Maybe someday I’ll post the entire empty-hand set, that I only posted the first half of in another thread.  That’s one of our beginner level sets.  Actually, our longest sets are in the beginner level.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 26, 2019)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> Good techniques.
> As for the middle grip, it's surprisingly mostly an okinawan thing.  The idea is you trade distance of having to get closer for being able to hit quickly and control with all three secretions of the staff. Which is a null point if your opponent stays long group and hits you lol. So i teach and use both fighting styles for the staff.


This set is mostly single-end staff and not middle grip, using the length but we switch the ends back and forth.

I posted another staff set on another thread where we simply grip at one end without switching.


----------

